# Any slick solves for a banging push pole?



## sealarke (Nov 16, 2021)

Getting tired of watching the front end of my push pole beat up the bow of the boat when underway in slop-chop. Anyone got a fix or seen one? Thinking a piece of a pool noodle could would work, but wondering if there's anything a little _neater_.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Pool noodle or pipe insulation should work fine; will look neater if you get the rubbery stuff used for refrigerant lines etc. and cut it cleanly. I have also seen rubber doughnuts that appear to be made for this purpose, but I don't have any details. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Push Pole Pad


Push Pole Pad




vmarineproducts.com





Excellent product. Seen many of them on boats this weekend in addition to mine.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Or just a small "patch" of seadek type material on the deck works well too, and you don't have to remember to take it off and on.


----------



## Da Boyz (Jul 14, 2019)

I use push pole pad from V Marine and works well.
Products – V Marine Products


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Why dont you just slide the pole back so it doesn't bounce? It can get nasty quick where I am so I run the foot of the push pole very close to the forward holder. Eliminates any bounce.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I put a spare piece of seadek down. Looks good and it works


----------



## sealarke (Nov 16, 2021)

Shoot, thanks for the quick input!

@TheAdamsProject Man, I don't think I've run it that far back 🤦‍♂️ Seems pretty obvious and might be the simplest solve.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Just find where it slaps.


----------



## sealarke (Nov 16, 2021)

Rookiemistake said:


> Just find where it slaps.


Oh nice, that's real clean. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## Aebrookshire (Sep 13, 2021)

The patch of seadek is the best solution, but i just tie a small micro fiber towel around mine and slide it to the spot on the deck that it slaps.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Slide it back.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been using the V-Marine split ball that snaps over the push pole. Works very well.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I just slide it back if it gets rough enough to make it bounce bad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Split one side of a pool noodle (your choice of color and diameter...slip it on and go. Mine is green.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

I have a “slap” style beer koozie that works perfect. I just slap it around the leg of the casting platform when it’s time to fish. Never in the way and was free since I’ve got a a box of koozies in need of use.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

bryson said:


> Or just a small "patch" of seadek type material on the deck works well too, and you don't have to remember to take it off and on.


Exactly what is on my skiff


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

TieOneOnJax said:


> I have a “slap” style beer koozie that works perfect. I just slap it around the leg of the casting platform when it’s time to fish. Never in the way and was free since I’ve got a a box of koozies in need of use.


A clean solution that can still keep your beer cold? You, sir, have won the internet.


----------



## Travis Rimel (May 3, 2018)

+1 on the beer coozie!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Just slide it back in the holders...it really is that simple


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I slide back when on the water, but put a 6 pack beer sling (yes, a 6 pack koozie) on it while towing. That way if the pole moves back while towing, I have 6 times the coverage! I slit a hole through one end, then run a bicycle lock through it and the push pole end, then through the trailer. That way I don't worry about it getting stolen.

The V marine product looks slick - I might get one for while towing. I just don't like taking things on and off while on the water.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Another vote for the V marine pad. Love mine.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Slide it back or use a piece of conduit insulation.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have the Vmarine push pole pad. It works so good, I bought an extra and have even given them to some of my skiff buddies. I run with my pole even with the bow of the boat. The pole is 24' long and if I run it farther back too much of it drags in the water and tries to jump out of the holders.


----------

